# Wing Chun and Weightlifting



## Z-Man (Nov 15, 2010)

I&#8217;ve heard from some Wing Chun instructors that weightlifting is not necessary if you train Wing Chun and bigger muscles may hinder your progress in the system.  I know a lot of other martial arts instructors advocate weightlifting to supplement your martial arts training.

  I enjoy weightlifting and training in Wing Chun.  The way I look at it is that the human body is still designed for hunting and gathering activity.  Since I don&#8217;t hunt for my food or work on a farm, I feel my body needs some resistance training to stay healthy.

  Wing Chun practitioners what are your thoughts on Wing Chun and weightlifting?


----------



## geezer (Nov 15, 2010)

This is an old topic that really _only you can resolve for yourself_. My attitude is to train smart, listen to your body, and try to use moderation. If you find a weight training regimen that helps you, great. If it isn't working change it, or dump it completely. Right now I'm off the weights for a while and doing bodyweight work and a lot of cardio instead. I kind of miss the weights, but as you bulk up, it is harder to be light and responsive in your chi-sau. Still, if you lay off the weights, the "heaviness" goes away quickly enough, so the way I see it, there's no harm in giving it a try.


----------



## CRCAVirginia (Nov 15, 2010)

Non Issue -Do what works for you!


----------



## almost a ghost (Nov 19, 2010)

I've been weightlifting for a while now. Relatively low weight usually 3-4 sets with 10-12 reps, and I've gotten leaner and built up some definition without bulking up.


----------



## Fei Ze Min (Nov 19, 2010)

I do not think that the quickness goes away because of the weightlifting unless you let it.  There are plenty of big boys out there that are quick.  Speed is like anything you train for it.  I lift weights five days a week.  I love lifting and lifting heavy.  However, I also do soem speed training as well and it all balances out in the end.

I think that it can be a great asset to you in fighting.

Force (F) is Mass (M) times Acceleration (A)

so the equation is:  F= MxA

You can change your powers of acceleration by training to be faster.  You can also add mass too by lifting weights and getting bigger muscles.  I can only see the benefits. 

But when all is said and done Do what you feel is best for you.


----------



## BloodMoney (Nov 23, 2010)

My advice would be to lock down the basics of Chun for a year or two (hell my instructor said 5 years training before you do weights but I wouldnt go that far) so you can understand the relaxedness of it, and get used to not using strength etc. I personally waited a few years until I had a solid grasp of Chun then went on to weights and stuff, now I still do them but more so for BJJ (which is the same, shouldnt NEED to do weights as its all about technique, but it sure doesnt hurt to be strong).

I once asked my master about this and he simply said "Its fighting people, it doesnt hurt to be a big strong guy, but you dont need to be to defeat someone with Chun". My opinion is that self defense requires more than just your martial arts, it could require you to run away very fast for a long time, or vault over fences, kick down doors etc...so one should be physically strong and fit, but not overly so.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Nov 24, 2010)

Training your body for specific purposes - you will often encounter the need for trainjng weights

I think what people are getting at, is that training weightlifting in the sense of bodybuilding, will hinder you. I dont knwo how true this is as Im not a bodybuilder!

Yet, if done sensibly, training weights can actually assist in wing chun. Especially if you are training the triceps. The key is not to get your arms too heavy or build your arms to the stage where lactic acid builds up in them so quick, you cant use them. 

Ive seen a few guys who have incredible physique, but they get tired after a few punches because they train explosively rather than improving their cardio. Obviously you dont want a fight to go on for more than a few seconds, but there may be times that you need to last

Its like the difference in a marathon runner and a sprinter. They train completely differently.

All I would say is, dont read too much into the mythos of weightlifting is bad. Train how you want to train


----------



## yak sao (Nov 24, 2010)

I think this was brought up in a similar topic a while back...maybe even by me.
Look at the basketball players from back in the 60's and 70's who were told not to lift weights because it would slow them down, vs. the basketball players of today......


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Nov 25, 2010)

yak sao said:


> I think this was brought up in a similar topic a while back...maybe even by me.
> Look at the basketball players from back in the 60's and 70's who were told not to lift weights because it would slow them down, vs. the basketball players of today......


 
Or the classic example of Bruce Lee, who was told not to weightlift because it would slow him down. He did weights and was incredibly fast


----------



## Si-Je (Nov 25, 2010)

Should be okay depending on the amount of weight. If you lift for bulk and do your max your muscles get too tight and can start to impede.

I'd be careful of overdeveloping your pectorals for this severely hinders the angle of your tan sau. 

One thing you could do when you weight lift, it will make your work out longer but will make sure that you get the strength and bulk you want while keeping the fast twitch muscles, flexibility and speed.
1. After lifting weights do a set of resistance bands excersizes till burnout.
2. Then chainpunch until arms drop
3. stretch arms
This will help to keep the joints, muscles and tendons in your arms loose, quick and flexible. 

Hope this helps. 
Happy Turkey Day Everyone! Gobble, Gobble! Yummerz yummie!


----------

